# How many Grams of carbs?



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys.

Right now I am confused about carb intake. I read from site to site all different amounts to consume. I eat around 600 grams per day of carbs and some places say it should be up to even 5g per lb of body weight. I weigh 259lbs right now. That would place me at a huge carb intake. My goal is to hit 280lbs this year. My diet is pretty clean and around 5k cals per day. I track everything use fitday. I am on a cycle of H - Drol right now and it is working pretty good.

Really need advice on carbs. Is 600g to little?.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Without seeing a diet it would be wrong to answer the question Carbs come in many forms, Rice and Maltodextrin are both Carbs but impact the body differently and have different uses in a diet


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The weight is relevent to you lean mass, so unless you are 259lbs ripped (which i doubt, or you wouldnt even be asking this) id say your taking in too much.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

600g is a lot of carbs for anybody. However I guess it depends on your daily activity levels as to how much you need, do you think you can intake 600g of Carbs a day and not have a load of it spill over into stored fat? I doubt it but I may be wrong.

I would work on the basis of 2.5g-3g of Carbs per lb of LBM, not total weight. Make up the difference is calories mainly through fats.


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

I am training for strength / strongman so not to worried about some fat. I wish my LBM was 259lbs cut, that would be nice. I forgot to say I am not a bodybuilder.

I have gained ten pounds so far in the 3 weeks I have been doing 550g of carbs. Think I shall stick with that for now. I mainly just eat pasta, turkey, red meat, chicken so forth. Only real sugar I get is after a workout and in my morning creatine drink. I want to compete in strongman at around 300lbs. Hoping to do my first novice show next year.

I did not know that you are meant to go by LBM and not total weight. So much damn misguided info out there.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You aren't meant to go by anything, just see how you progress with different levels of carbs.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carbs hold water so raising your carbs doesnt mean over the past 3 weeks that was entirely muscle it could just be a bit more h2o.

As for macros its just getting the ratios right your eating 5k worth of cals and less than 60% is carbs.


----------

